# Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?



## Stema90 (11. April 2015)

*Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*

Liebe PCGH-Community,

ich habe aus einem alten (kaputten) PC einen noch brauchbaren Gehäuselüfter ausgebaut und gereinigt. Diesen wollte ich jetzt als kleines Mini-Upgrade in mein Gehäuse einbauen. Den Lüfter könnte ich oben oder links am im Gehäuse (innen) anbringen (siehe Fotos). Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wo er am besten und am effektivsten arbeiten kann. (Ich habe keine Hitzeprobleme. Deswegen nur zusätzliches Mini-Upgrade, da er umsonst war.)

Gründe die, meiner Meinung nach, für die Befestigung an der linken Gehäuseseite (innen) sprechen:

Da würde ich die Luft direkt unter die Grafikkarte blasen und somit das Gehäuse von unten her kühlen. Keine Komponenten sind da im Weg und bekommen die alleinige Kühlung ab. Alles profitiert gleichermaßen davon. ODER ich kann ihn an die linke obere Position anbringen. Dort wird das Mainboard gekühlt. 

Gründe die, meiner Meinung nach, für die Befestigung Oben am Gehäuse (innen) sprechen:

Dort ist bei Betrieb eine leichte Abwärme zu spüren im Gegensatz zur linken Seite. Sollte ich nicht auch gerade deswegen den Lüfter oben dran befestigen? Problem hier: Der Kabel des Lüfters ist wahrscheinlich nicht lang genug um ihn am Netzteil zu befestigen.

Wenn ich diese Frage jetzt gelöst habe, stellt sich mir die nächste Frage: Wie muss ich den Lüfter drehen um das richtige Ergebnis zu erzielen? Also soll ich ihn so drehen, dass er die kalte Luft rein bläst oder so, dass er die warme Luft rausdrückt?

Im Voraus danke ich euch für eure Hilfe!


----------



## evilgrin68 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*

Wenn du keine Temperaturprobleme hast, würde ich auch keinen zusätzlichen Lüfter montieren. Und schon gar nicht an der linken Gehäusewand. Lüfter nur vorn, hinten und oben im Gehäuse.


----------



## Stema90 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Temperaturprobleme hast, würde ich auch keinen zusätzlichen Lüfter montieren. Und schon gar nicht an der linken Gehäusewand. Lüfter nur vorn, hinten und oben im Gehäuse.



P.S.: Während des Spielens: Meine Grafikkarte schwankt immer zwischen 57-62 °C, bei ca. 1200 mhz Leistung. Die MSI 970 lässt die Lüfter ja erst bei 60°C anlaufen. CPU ist während des Spielens bei 45-60 °C, je nach Spiel. Vom Rest kenne ich momentan keine Temperaturangaben. Sind das Werte die einen zusätzlichen Lüfter-Einbau rechtfertigen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*

Am Netzteil angeklemmt ist der Lüfter witzlos. Wenn wirklich nötig wäre der Einbauplatz oben im Deckel ok und der Lüfter sollte dann natürlich die Luft aus dem Gehäuse suagen ( das aber möglichst langsam )


----------



## evilgrin68 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*



Stema90 schrieb:


> P.S.: Während des Spielens: Meine Grafikkarte schwankt immer zwischen 57-62 °C, bei ca. 1200 mhz Leistung. Die MSI 970 lässt die Lüfter ja erst bei 60°C anlaufen. CPU ist während des Spielens bei 45-60 °C, je nach Spiel. Vom Rest kenne ich momentan keine Temperaturangaben. Sind das Werte die einen zusätzlichen Lüfter-Einbau rechtfertigen?



Graka bis 62°C.... spielst du nur Solitair  Mehr als im Grünen Bereich. CPU Kühler ist der Boxed? Dann geht das in Ordnung.


----------



## Stema90 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Am Netzteil angeklemmt ist der Lüfter witzlos. Wenn wirklich nötig wäre der Einbauplatz oben im Deckel ok und der Lüfter sollte dann natürlich die Luft aus dem Gehäuse suagen ( das aber möglichst langsam )



Warum ist der Lüfter dann "witzlos"?


----------



## Stema90 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Graka bis 62°C.... spielst du nur Solitair  Mehr als im Grünen Bereich. CPU Kühler ist der Boxed? Dann geht das in Ordnung.



Naja gut gestern war ich auf 66 °C. 5 Std. Star Wars: The Old Republic gezockt. xD

Was ist genau ein Boxed Kühler? Ich nutze den 92mm Silent Scythe Shuriken Rev.2. (Sorry für mein Halbwissen bezüglich mancher Themen!)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*

Da die Lüftersteuerung des Netzteils erst richtig reagiert wenn es dem NT zu warm wird und ein Eingriff nicht möglich ist.
Boxed ist der Kühler der ab Werk dabei wäre.
PS: Bitte nutze doch den Bearbeiten Button


----------



## evilgrin68 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*

CPU-Kühler die zusammen mit dem Prozessor geliefert werden, nennt man halt "Boxed-Kühler".

Hast du nur hinten den Lüfter im Gehäuse der vormontiert war? Oder hast du welche nachgerüstet.

Warum keinen Lüfter im linken Seitenteil:
1. Luftverwirbelungen
2. Grosses Blech mit Lüfter.... Das Dröhnt!


----------



## Stema90 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> CPU-Kühler die zusammen mit dem Prozessor geliefert werden, nennt man halt "Boxed-Kühler".
> 
> Hast du nur hinten den Lüfter im Gehäuse der vormontiert war? Oder hast du welche nachgerüstet.
> 
> ...



Also ich hab im Gehäuse einen vormontierten Lüfter. Hinten bei den Anschlüssen des Mainboard. Dann noch eben den 92mm Silent Scythe Shuriken Rev.2 den ich zusammen mit dem PC erhalten habe. Ich habe ihn so bei computerwerk.de konfiguriert. Also ich denke nicht das die CPU mit dem Silent Scythe mitgeliefert wird. Aber sind die Temperaturen denn jetzt so mit den Lüftern ok? 45-60°C CPU?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*

Was für ein Gehäuse ist es? Wenn nur einer in der Rückwand verbaut ist dann würde dein Lüfter sich gut in der Gehäusefront machen ( ins Gehäuse blasend )


----------



## Stema90 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was für ein Gehäuse ist es? Wenn nur einer in der Rückwand verbaut ist dann würde dein Lüfter sich gut in der Gehäusefront machen ( ins Gehäuse blasend )



Ich habe das Eterno K-five Demon Hunter. Siehe: Inter-Tech GmbH - Eterno K-five Demon Hunter Es befindet sich kein Lüfter in der Gehäusefront. Aber wie ich da einen Lüfter einbauen soll, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## evilgrin68 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*

Deine Temperaturen sind in Ordnung. Wenn du einen zusätzlichen Lüfter montieren möchtest, würde es am meissten Sinn machen ihn vorne zu montieren. So das er Luft in das Gehäuse befördert.
Leider bietet dein Motherboard nur einen Lüfteranschluss und dort wird schon der hintere Lüfter dran angeschlossen sein. Also bliebe nur der Anschluss des Lüfters über einen Molex-Anschluss (das sind die älteren 4 poligen Stromanschlüsse), da bräuchtest du dann einen Adapter auf den Lüfter den du ausgebaut hast.

Der Eterno K-five Demon Hunter – Das Gehäuse für anspruchsvolle Gamer   Das steht da soooooo......

Musst mal schauen die Front ist normalerweise nur aufgesteckt. Aber Achtung dort sind auch die Kabel für die Schalter dran. Nicht wild dran Rumzerren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieh nach diesen Plastikhaltern, vorsichtig zusammendrücken.


----------



## Stema90 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Deine Temperaturen sind in Ordnung. Wenn du einen zusätzlichen Lüfter montieren möchtest, würde es am meissten Sinn machen ihn vorne zu montieren. So das er Luft in das Gehäuse befördert.
> Leider bietet dein Motherboard nur einen Lüfteranschluss und dort wird schon der hintere Lüfter dran angeschlossen sein. Also bliebe nur der Anschluss des Lüfters über einen Molex-Anschluss (das sind die älteren 4 poligen Stromanschlüsse), da bräuchtest du dann einen Adapter auf den Lüfter den du ausgebaut hast.



Aber ich kann den Lüfter doch auch über das Netzteil anschließen oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*

Dann bau den Lüfter in den oberen der beiden Einbauplätze ein



> Aber ich kann den Lüfter doch auch über das Netzteil anschließen oder?


Können kann man alles, nur ist es sehr wahrscheinlich den quasi nie drehend zu sehen ( war damals bei mir so der Fall )


----------



## Stema90 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Deine Temperaturen sind in Ordnung. Wenn du einen zusätzlichen Lüfter montieren möchtest, würde es am meissten Sinn machen ihn vorne zu montieren. So das er Luft in das Gehäuse befördert.
> Leider bietet dein Motherboard nur einen Lüfteranschluss und dort wird schon der hintere Lüfter dran angeschlossen sein. Also bliebe nur der Anschluss des Lüfters über einen Molex-Anschluss (das sind die älteren 4 poligen Stromanschlüsse), da bräuchtest du dann einen Adapter auf den Lüfter den du ausgebaut hast.
> 
> Der Eterno K-five Demon Hunter – Das Gehäuse für anspruchsvolle Gamer   Das steht da soooooo......
> ...



Ok, vielen Dank. Ich werde es mal versuchen. Vorne scheint mir dann auch am sinnvollsten. Der vordere würde dann die Luft reinblasen und der hintere sie wieder raus? Oder sollten bei die Luft reinblasen?


----------



## evilgrin68 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*

Versuch es erst mal über das Netzteil. Jedoch ist dann der Lüfter abhängig von der Wärme im und ums Netzteil. Die Steuerung erfolgt halt über Sensoren im Netzteil. Und das Netzteil sitzt halt am kältesten Punkt im Gehäuse, ganz unten. Wenn es oben warm wird kriegt es das nicht so schnell mit, da warme Luft nach oben steigt.

Luft vorne rein und hinten raus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*

Njet, vorne kalte Luft ansaugen und hinten Oben warme Luft raus


----------



## Stema90 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*

Super! Vielen Dank ihr beiden!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*

Jepp, null Problemo


----------



## DerPolacke (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*

Ich weiß nicht wieso die Hersteller Lüfter über dem CPU kühler im Seitenteil einbauen bzw einen Platz dafür machen.
Wäre der Lüfter neben der GPU damit man die warme Luft die von der GPU kommt raus gesaugt, wäre das super. Hab eine Luxo M10, ohne den Lüfter im Seitenteil neben der GPU geht die 580 auf 80-85*C hoch, mit dem Lüfter bleibt die Temperatur unter 65*C lol und das bei furmark oder heavenbench.

Ich würde den Lüfter garnicht erst montieren wenn es kein Bequiet oder was ähnliches ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*



> Ich weiß nicht wieso die Hersteller Lüfter über dem CPU kühler im Seitenteil einbauen bzw einen Platz dafür machen.


Bei einem Top Blower kann es Sinn machen.


> Wäre der Lüfter neben der GPU damit man die warme Luft die von der GPU kommt raus gesaugt wäre das super.


Die Blasrichtung muss man im Einzelfall prüfen ob saugend oder einblasend besser ist, wenn überhaupt


----------



## DerPolacke (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei einem Top Blower kann es Sinn machen.
> 
> Die Blasrichtung muss man im Einzelfall prüfen ob saugend oder einblasend besser ist, wenn überhaupt



Saugend aus dem Gehäuse, einblasend ist ein bissl bescheuert da man die warme Luft mit der frischen mischt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2015)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter - Wo einbauen und wie drehen?*

Es gibt keine Universallösung und auch jedes Gehäuse hat seinen eigenen Hotspot. Ich selber meide Gehäuse mit Öffnungen im Seitenteil seit vielen Jahren und habe dennoch keine Probleme


----------

